# Code?



## ronaburn (Jul 30, 2012)

I am going to take my Journeyman Plumbers Exam soon and would like to know if there much difference in the National Standard Plumbing Code and the International Plumbing Code?Is one better?Will studying the National Standard hurt me on the test


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How about an intro, some miss it.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## ronaburn (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot and yes I did miss it
.I went back and corrected it


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Have they TOLD you which one to study? Might want to inquire about that...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ronaburn said:


> Thanks a lot and yes I did miss it
> .I went back and corrected it


You can do better than that, can't you. ?


----------



## ronaburn (Jul 30, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You can do better than that, can't you. ?


Do better. than what?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Intros should be detailed...time spent doing this and that, certifications earned, plans for the future, shoe size, etc.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Study whatever you want, but you might want to find out what code your state or city uses, you could know both the codes you mentioned by heart and you would probably still fail the city of Chicago license exam.


----------



## ronaburn (Jul 30, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Study whatever you want, but you might want to find out what code your state or city uses, you could know both the codes you mentioned by heart and you would probably still fail the city of Chicago license exam.


Thanks for answering my question .Now atleast I know. Its not hurting me to study both


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Study only the code that you will test for. They are very picky with the detail of the answers. I took a code prep course, and the instructor told us not to talk to each other outside of the class about plumbing. He about went apeshiot when someone said " I thought that you had to use 1 1/2" for that..........." And "well, we always did it this way........."

His theory was, a comment might stick in your brain, and when under pressure during the test, thats all you may remember. The test is based on what the codebook says, not your old boss, or your buddy, or the counterman at the supply house. 

You should do some homework, and find out who the best prep course instructor is, and take the class. It will be expensive. 

Make flashcards of code book questions. Study them. 

We are under the 2009 NSPC, and have found that it is a bit more strick with sizing, and lengths, etc, than the IPC

Good luck.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ronaburn said:


> Its not hurting me to study both


:no:

Yes it is.


----------

